# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  La ONU llama a elaborar Plan Marshall verde para la agricultura

## Salut

> *La ONU llama a elaborar Plan Marshall verde para la agricultura*
> 
> El relator especial de la ONU sobre el derecho a la alimentación llamó hoy a los participantes en la Cumbre sobre Cambio Climático que tiene lugar en Cancún a elaborar un Plan Marshall Verde para la agricultura.
> 
> Sin un cambio sustancial de políticas, las emisiones de gases contaminantes provenientes de la agricultura podrían incrementarse hasta un 40% para 2030, advirtió Olivier De Schutter.
> 
> En este contexto, el experto instó a los representantes de los 194 países que asisten al cónclave a asociar el cambio climático y las políticas agrícolas para afrontar con eficiencia el fenómeno y su impacto desastroso en el derecho fundamental a la alimentación.
> 
> De Schutter subrayó que las negociaciones de Cancún son cruciales para garantizar a cientos de millones de personas su acceso a la comida.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/11/la-onu-llama...a-agricultura/


Es bien curioso como un sector que podría ser punta de lanza contra el cambio climático (fijando carbono orgánico en el suelo), en realidad sea uno de los sectores que más contribuyen a él  :Frown: 

Deberíamos avanzar en la agricultura de conservación!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *La ONU llama a elaborar “Plan Marshall verde” para la agricultura*


No veo a EEUU haciendo un Plan Marshall II, y menos para esto  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

La palabra "verde" no entra en su modelo de desarrollo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

Je, es que ultimamente se han utilizado mucho los nombrecitos estos de marras... que si "Plan Marshall verde", que si "New Deal verde"...

Pero mucho me temo que, de hacerse, sería únicamente con dinero europeo  :Mad: 





> La palabra "verde" no entra en su modelo de desarrollo


Hombre, cabe decir que en muchos aspectos de protección ambiental nos dan mil vueltas a los europeos (p. ej. en protección de aguas, al menos hasta la aprobación de la DMA)... su problema es que no quieren comprometerse con otros países. Y menos en algo tan "suyo" como es el petróleo  :Frown:

----------

